# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Bonheur

## Asso Croc Blanc

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Bonheur
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 3 mois 
*N° d'identification:* Siret N° 534 468 012 0001
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Actuellement incompatible chien/chats/enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 *

Bonheur* est né en octobre 2016. C'est un gros matou à poils longs et doux.  :Smile: 


Bavard, avec un fort caractère, il n'en est pas moins hyper câlin et n'hésitera pas à se loger au coin de vos pieds et dans vos bras dès que l'occasion se présente. Il appréciera pouvoir dormir avec vous  :Smile: 
Très joueur, une multitude de jouets font de lui le partenaire amusant, très en demande d'attention. Il ne sera jamais très loin de vous.
Attention toutefois , Bonheur a son caractère et saura faire comprendre lorsqu'il n'est pas content ! Nous lui cherchons donc un foyer sans enfants en bas âges. Il ne s'entend pas avec les autres animaux, il ne veut les câlins que pour lui !
Pour être épanoui, Bonheur a besoin de pouvoir gambader dans un jardin, aucune dérogation ne pourra être faite sur ce point.


Visible en famille d'accueil sur Lyon (69)

----------


## doriant



----------


## bab

> Bonheur, il porte si bien son nom ! Il est grand, majestueux presque, et il a un joli poil mi-long blanc et roux. Il fait fondre tous les gens qu'il a rencontré tellement il est proche de l'humain, tous les humains. Par contre il ne veut ses humains que pour lui ! Il ne s'entend pas avec ses congénères. Il saura vous faire comprendre quand il a besoin de sa minute câlinage. Il monte sur vos genoux et se laisse caresser, tant qu'il est près de vous il est heureux ! Il partage ses journées entre ses promenades et ses siestes toujours non loin d'une présence humaine. Il a besoin de sortir quotidiennement mais revient toujours quand il a besoin d'un bon repas ou d'un gros câlin. Nous cherchons donc pour Bonheur un foyer avec un jardin, sans autre chat et sans enfants en bas âges.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

